# Project for this weekend



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Well after fighting with my substrate for a few months now ( I decided to go with the quikcrete white sand) looks great in the tank and I haven't had many issues with it besides the fact I can't get rid of this surface debris and this film on the top of the water.. I've tried to clean the tank almost 4 times now and this stuff will just not go away. I've NEVER had an issue using Cichlid sand or any sand designed for tanks. So I went ahead and decided to just do it right and dump the money on some black Moon Sand.. I think it's going to look fantastic but is going to be a huge project. Also, the white sand is a PAIN to keep clean, you see everything.. So going black will be nice. :thumb:

Any tips or tricks on how to remove the old sand easily?

here is a pic of the sand and my current tank setup.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

:lol: That new sand is good stuff. I currently have 80 lbs of it in my 125 mixed with blue.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I find a good quality 8 " net (or use the one you might have)works quite good,as most of the water gets strained


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

GTZ said:


>


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

haha, good call on the dust pan. That is what I ended up using :lol: :thumb: Waiting for my neighbor to get over here so I can lift the thing out of the stand. Weights a ton


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Flippercon said:


> :lol: That new sand is good stuff. I currently have 80 lbs of it in my 125 mixed with blue.


Good to know, i just put 50 pounds in two separate containers and cleaned the **** out of it. It's running crystal clear so I don't think i'll have any issues.. :thumb:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Shop vac!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is how it turned out, I really like it.. Makes it nice and dark and the colors of the fish really pop..

Look at my poor bristlenose how beat up he is..  Looks like one of the zebras was nippin at him.. He is on the reddish rock to the right..

Wish i could hide my equipment , any tips or ideas to maybe hide it? I can't come up with anything at all.. Unless I get stuff that goes higher up in the tank or sites in front of it like more drift wood.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

use some PVC to hide your filter tube, black... just slice it in half or find a size that fits right on, use a small self tapping screw or a black hair pin to hold the pcv up although u should have problems with it since it floats.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You can drop the heater behind that piece of driftwood maybe turn it horizontal. Use pvc it does wonders with a black backround. Use krylon fusion paint to match. Best if you let cure for a week, makes it a little bit more chip proof. :thumb:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Some good ideas thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I find I need to keep painted items algae free, otherwise the fish graze on it and end up scraping the paint off as well as the algae. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Cromak said:


> Wish I could hide my equipment, any tips or ideas to maybe hide it? I can't come up with anything at all. Unless I get stuff that goes higher up in the tank or sites in front of it like more drift wood.[/img]


Hi Cromak,

You tank looks great and it appears you may have deliberately left out plants. But, if you are not opposed to fake plants I have used large leafed silk fake plants from the dollar store to hide equipment. I just wrap the plastic/wire base around the equipment or stick it out of the top of the tank and tape it down. Personally I think it looks great; plus it hides equipment, defuses light, and give somewhere for fish to hide if being chased.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I did leave out plants. They were becoming a real pain constantly making my tank dirty and getting caught in my circulation pump.. I have considered getting some of those fake silk plants, they do look real nice but I am kinda of enjoying the look of my tank right now.. I do however need to see how well i can hide everything per all these suggestions in this thread. Then may decide to throw some plants in there.


----------

